# Check out my new website



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Check out my new website. www.bmdsnowremoval.com and let me know what ya think!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

That's nice, did you make it or did you pay someone?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Not bad, I would be def remove pricing information as you grow


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

My brother in law did it for me. So the price was right!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh I see! So was the domain cheap,


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

About $70 for domain and hosting.


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

It is now asking for a user name and password


----------



## drp (Oct 12, 2009)

works now.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Ya brother in law had to fix something on it. Its good to go now.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

How's that cotact thing work? Any emails? Are you advertising that on your cards?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Put your phone number on every page .


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know how it works. I'm not much for the tech end of the site. All I know is messages are forwarded to my email. My brother in law built it. He's a brain with a computer.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I would do like others said put your # on every page, also it needs a header put up on top as there is alot of blank space and people might not know what your company name is until they read beyond your name..

All in all a good start though


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

you may have a reason why you did do this, but add your e-mail to your contract page, also remove your rates, as this might scare someone way, but your rates seem reasonable to me!
COOL site


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Didn't add email address because of spam. If people want to send a message they can on the contact page and its forwarded to my email.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the input folks. Hope ya all like it. All the best!


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Not bad ................... not bad at all! 
Good luck with it and I hope it drums up some bussiness for ya!


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

snowfighter75;1009024 said:


> Didn't add email address because of spam. If people want to send a message they can on the contact page and its forwarded to my email.


I've got a similar contact page on my warm weather page, however I have it ask for the name of any city/town in my state. That stops 99.99% of russian pron spam bots. With out some kind of active anti-spam tool like that you'll still get spam via contact form.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Don't put pricing. Not a good idea. IMO Just put "Please Call for a Free Estimate"


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Part of the reason for the site is to answer questions without contact. Thats why I put price. Notice that I added 30 and up to my price. I don't drop the blade for less than 30.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

dont get out of bed for $30!! LOL


----------



## mikelong (Feb 25, 2010)

lose the price list, other then that looks good.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Prices keeps the phone from ringing for nothing. Part of the reason for the site.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Common!!! I need hits on this thing. Check it out!


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

snowfighter75;1021398 said:


> Common!!! I need hits on this thing. Check it out!


I personally like the fact that you quote minimum prices. A lot of people are nervous about calling a contractor, and I think the website pricing will reduce the stress in them making the first call.

Quote from your site:

"Call us to clear your driveway, walkway, handicap ramp, sidewalk or steps if you need snow removed in a hurry."

In my opinion:

"Call us to clear your driveway, walkway, accessible ramp, sidewalk or steps if you need snow removed."

- Ramps are not necessarily for 'handicap' reasons...thus, "accessible ramps" may be a better way to word your message.

The "Paralympic Games" started today in Vancouver, not "Handicap Games" tymusicussmileyflag

Otherwise, very good site!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

remove the rates.

remove the link to plowsite.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

You're right, Thanks for pointing that out. I'll have that changed PrecisionSnow.


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Made the changes on my site. Got rid of the link. But the rates are staying!


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

On your links page have the links open in a new window, otherwise they click the link and your page gets lost. I would want to keep them on my site for as long as possible instead of just clicking through. I also agree that pricing should not be on the site.

Otherwise it looks pretty good. Nice job and good luck.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

IMAGE;1026885 said:


> remove the rates.
> 
> remove the link to plowsite.


yeah do we really want the customer to know what we think of them


----------

